# Hitch Hiking Tips (Geared Towards Females)



## wildwerden (May 16, 2014)

*i originally made this for myself a year ago while researching tips specifically for females and thought this might help others too (not meant to be gender-exclusive, for it's really applicable to all). this is just a list of ways you can keep yourself safe while travelling.*

#1 trust yr instincts
#2 be smart and stay smart (don’t get too drunk / messed up)
#3 carry a knife and pepper spray (make sure you know how to use it so it isn't used against you)
#4 act and be confident
#5 ask if you can take pictures of license plate, send it to family / friends for safety reasons
#6 ask them where they are going before they ask you
#7 don’t tell them where you are going to, directly
#8 wear clothing that covers you and looks clean
#9 don’t be bashful about refusing a ride
#10 travel with a road dog
#11 eye contact
#12 keep yr pack at yr feet at all times
#13 act sweet and innocent around police
#13 be alert
#14 travel during the day, not night
#15 have an emergency code word that won’t set of alarm bells with a potential aggressor
#16 don’t hitch when tired
#17 don’t sleep in their cars 

*if you start to feel uncomfortable:*

#18 be assertive, if something is making you uncomfortable, tell them
#19 ask to open the window
#20 when it comes to it, slash, don’t stab and fingers in the eyes
#21 be prepared to grab the wheel if necessary
#22 give short responses + keep a straight face
#23 a bit of lying - boyfriend who is a marine/dad who is a cop/brother who just got out of jail whom expect to see you in xx hours
#24 flip the bitch switch
#25 ask about wife / kids
#26 have a short fuse, they touch you, freak the fuck out
#27 yr not single
#28 say that you have an std
#29 avoid confrontation
#30 act offended if they ask for sex and be blunt
#31 if they ask if yr scared, say no, you believe there are more good people than bad people out there, ‘many people go out of their way to help me, like you’
#32 pulling the parking / emergency brake


----------



## Kim Chee (May 16, 2014)

I'm a pretty good sized guy and haven't needed to resort to many of these.
...but there are some which I rely on regularly when hitching.

#28 I'm too embarrassed to speak of my STD to a doctor much less mention it to a total stranger, I applaud your courage


----------



## Opichi (May 16, 2014)

#5 I don't ask, I just do and tell them if they're uncomfortable or have a problem with it then I ain't gettin in the car.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (May 17, 2014)

I've told people I'm going to where I'm going to meet a friend. Think that nay have saved my ass in NM a couple years ago.


----------

